# Hermeneutics of Peter Leithart



## Romans922 (May 2, 2007)

I have a great suspicion that Leithart does not have a typical historical-grammatical hermeneutic.

Discuss this and how his hermeneutic is or is not in line with the Westminster Standards?


----------



## Poimen (May 2, 2007)

You are forbidden to question him or any leader/follower/associate of the Federal Vision. This discussion is closed.


----------



## tewilder (May 2, 2007)

It's Klinism.

See: God, Heaven, and Har Magedon: A Covenantal Tale of Cosmos and Telos, by Meredith G. Kline


----------



## Poimen (May 2, 2007)

Andrew:

I was kidding of course. Do you have an example (from his writing) so that we may critique it?


----------



## Romans922 (May 2, 2007)

No, no example, just wondering. It seems to me that he has a pre-medieval hermeneutic. This would go against WS; At which point, if people knew that no one would today ordain him in sound reformed circles.


----------

